# Wir gedenken Miriam Pielhau



## bayer (13 Juli 2016)

Wir trauern um Miriam Pielhau. Sie wurde nur 41 Jahre alt.


----------



## Toadie (13 Juli 2016)

echt traurig. erinnere mich noch recht gut an die damalige Giga Zeit


----------



## Sarafin (13 Juli 2016)

Zur Zeit stirbt was weg idk,Traurig


----------



## congo64 (13 Juli 2016)

*Miriam Pielhau an Krebs gestorben*

Leider reißen die schlechten Nachrichten nicht ab. Nun hat auch Miriam den Kampf gegen diesen Scheiß Krebs verloren.
Ich war geschockt, als ich das vorhin lesen mußte.

R.I.P. Miri und mein Beileid der Familie, vor allem ihr kleines Kind wird die Welt nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## Apus72 (13 Juli 2016)

Erst Jana und jetzt auch noch Miri 
So'ne Sch..sse, das gibt's doch garnicht........

Das macht mich jetzt echt fertig ...

Schlaf gut Miri !!!


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juli 2016)

Das macht mich traurig, gerade weil man doch mehrfach die Hoffnung hatte das sie es überstanden hat.


----------



## Spritdealer (13 Juli 2016)

Ganz ganz furchtbar. RIP Miri


----------



## milf fan (13 Juli 2016)

Was für eine schreckliche Nachricht.

R.I.P. Miri


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2016)

Die Nachricht hat mich gestern Abend auf dem Nachhauseweg total überrascht. Ich war
fassungslos. 
R.I.P.


----------



## clipperton1 (14 Juli 2016)

Ruhe in Frieden, Miri


----------



## parisxyz (15 Juli 2016)

bayer schrieb:


> Wir trauern um Miriam Pielhau. Sie wurde nur 41 Jahre alt.



schade schade schade Ihre arme kleine Tochter :-(


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Juli 2016)

Das ist um diese Frau wirklich eine pure Tragödie!

RIP


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Und das nach all den up & downs. Tut mir wirklich leid, viel zu früh =/


----------

